# how do keep braids from frizzing



## LABETT (Sep 12, 2003)

can you ladies tell me what product you use or what you do to control frizz when wearing braids.
I use braid spray and tie my hair up with a scarf but still
have a lots of frizz.


----------



## Nyambura (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm interested in what the responses will be too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm seriously considering wearing a cornrowed bun and want to extend its life as long as possible but keeping it neat/frizz-free and my scalp clean.


----------



## Nyambura (Sep 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## BronzeBrown (Sep 14, 2003)

Well there's only so much that can be done with frizz on the body of the braids. But for frizz at the hairline and crown, I just lightly spritz my hair with my homemade Rosemary spritz and then tie a scarf down on top of it for 15 mns. Sometimes I'll leave the scarf on overnight, and by the time I take it off in the morning my hair is smoothed down and tidy.


----------



## LABETT (Sep 14, 2003)

thanks! I will give it a try.


----------



## Nyambura (Sep 15, 2003)

BronzeBrown, thank you for responding.  Do you wear singles or cornrows?


----------



## Nyambura (Sep 16, 2003)

Any other braid wearers?


----------



## soslychic (Sep 16, 2003)

I used to have braids for a long time. I always had problem with scalp and hairline frizzing, but as far as the rest of the braids, nothing worked better than fantasia serum. It was wonderful and just set those frizzies down. It was amazing. After I washed my hair one time with braids and I was terrified because they were a frizzy mess, I just used that and pulled it back and let it dry and it came out looking like it was in the beginning. It's definetly worth a try.


----------



## karezone (Sep 16, 2003)

I have been using my Smooth and Shine Styling Mousse.  But I will be trying out my hair polisher on my braids.


----------



## koko22 (Sep 16, 2003)

soslychic,

was your hair natural or permed underneath the braids?


----------



## Nyambura (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check out the Fantasia serum.


----------



## miss_brown (Sep 18, 2003)

When I wear braids I've found that the most effective thing for avoiding frizzies has been to mist lightly with water (preferably distilled), then African Pride Braids Spray, then tie down with a silk scarf.  I do this nightly.  BTW, my hair is 4a natural and I wear single braids.


----------



## LABETT (Sep 18, 2003)

thanks miss brown I have some distilled water and I will
try it tonight and maybe I can keep by braids in longer.


----------



## soslychic (Sep 18, 2003)

koko, my hair was texturized/underprocessed.

Whichever of the terms you'd like to use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In fact, that's the reason I was wearing braids. To wait it out until I got to relax over again because my hair was underprocesed.


----------



## BronzeBrown (Sep 18, 2003)

Currently I wear singles but I switch back and forth between the two. When I'm in singles I'll tie my hair up/back in the style I want it to be in post-smoothing, and then tie the scarf down. *Advice based on experience* - using any _styling_ product (which therefore excludes moisturizers etc), particularly heavy ones, is unecessary if you're going to be using the scarf. It's just another way to worsen braid build-up. The scarf works just as well without these products as it does using them.


----------



## miss_brown (Sep 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
thanks miss brown I have some distilled water and I will
try it tonight and maybe I can keep by braids in longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

No prob, but don't forget to only mist lightly and to follow up with some type of oil (i.e. braid spray) and a silk or satin scarf (cotton is drying).


----------



## Nyambura (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the tips, ladies.


----------



## Scasey (Nov 1, 2012)

bumping for more responses


----------



## danniegirl (Nov 1, 2012)

well i dont think there is much to be done about the braid/frizz situation when wearing braids for a long time but i have revised the way i do my hair in order to  hide the frizzes when they come. 

I wear my hair in kinky twist braided with naffy hair  i use very little hair 1.5-2 packs for my whole head and its the same length as my own hair. 

The things i now do:

i  touch up my edges after each wash (usually once a week) 

the least amount of manipulation the best i style only once a week

i tie my hair down with a scarf when ever i'm indoors 

when its just  starting to look old i style my hair in updo's and leave it pined up for a week or so until i have to wash again 

when it starts looking even older i might tight curl  my hair all the way around my head i really love this look on me but sometimes i have to curl and dip it every other day cause the curls look best when they are really tight so that gets annoying after a week or so.


then when its on its very last leg i usually break out a slouchy hat or a funky scarf or two  until i cant take it any more and i either redo my whole head or i let my hair out for a little while. 

I also get my style and updo inspiration from looking at loc style  videos when i style it in updos more the braids last much longer


----------



## Nonie (Nov 2, 2012)

Scasey, while I do redo my braids one at a time which helps me wear them for over a year and they still look good, I do find baggying helps a lot. 

I've got 4B hair and when I baggy, the moisture makes my hair shrink...which means even fuzz also seems to go flat against the braids so they look very neat when I take the baggy off.

To give you an example not with loose braids but extensions, notice how old and messy my cornrows look in this do:






After baggying, notice how tidy they looked (notice the shrinkage of the previously Curlformer stretched back after the baggying). I was using S Curl and I braid my hair in the back for the night before baggying, then comb it out in the AM. Basically what I did before baggying is brushed the short hairs along my hairline then baggied with Saran wrap. Nice neat hair next day.






It also works for my twists when I put them up into a style and baggy:






The next day, my twists look so much tidier due to all the fuzz shrinking back down:






The twists have no product in them. The cornrows have S Curl on them. So this trick works both w/ and w/o product. I should also mention that I am not one of those people who moisturizes her hair all the time, so that does help not mess up my braids too, I think.


----------

